# Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor



## Schleifer (20. August 2015)

*Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Moin Moin,

ich les nu hier bereits seit drei-vier Wochen mit, da ich mich für einen 4K Monitor interessiere (kein Kommentar zu meiner GPU! Ohne DP und ohne Power wird das nichts, ich weiß ). Bisher war die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aber noch nicht dabei.
Da ich mich aber sonst noch nicht wirklich mit höheren Auflösungen beschäftigt habe und das Thema hier irgendwie auch nicht im Forum mal hochkommt jetzt mal ganz plump gefragt: Helfen mir 4K, wenn das (ältere) Spiel grundsätzlich keine 4K unterstützt? Gibt's da so ne Art Upscaling oder so'n Gedöns, was Qualitativ auch was hermacht? Beispielsweise bietet mir Supreme Commander keine 4K an (mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich bisher nur einen FHD Monitor hab). Sonst würd's ja keinen Sinn machen 600-1000€ auf den Tisch zu legen, wenn ich die Hälfte der Zeit eh mit FHD auskommen müsste.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Wenn das Spiel keine 4K unterstützt, hilft dir die 4K-Auflösung des Monitors erstmal nicht direkt. Man kann ja per Upscaling nicht zusätzliche Bildinformationen erzeugen, die vorher nicht da waren. Das gute ist aber, dass man einen 4K-Monitor ja wie einen nativen FullHD-Monitor betreiben kann, indem immer vier Pixel gleichzeitig angesteuert werden. Du kannst also Spiele, die nur FullHD unterstützen, mit der gleichen Bildqualität spielen wie auf einem nativen FullHD-Monitor. Nicht besser, aber immerhin auch nicht schlechter


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Man kann ja per Upscaling nicht zusätzliche Bildinformationen erzeugen, die vorher nicht da waren. Das gute ist aber, dass man einen 4K-Monitor ja wie einen nativen FullHD-Monitor betreiben kann, indem immer vier Pixel gleichzeitig angesteuert werden. Du kannst also Spiele, die nur FullHD unterstützen, mit der gleichen Bildqualität spielen wie auf einem nativen FullHD-Monitor.



In der Theorie: Ja
In der Praxis: Nein, definitiv nicht

WQHD schaut auf meinem 4k Bildschirm viel schöner aus als FullHD. Ich würde es ca. mit einem FullHD Bildschirm vergleichen, der 720p darstellt. Sehr pixelig und unscharf.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Wie alt sollen denn die Spiele sein?
Ich meine da musst Du ja fast ins DOS-Zeitalter zurückgehen um Spiele zu finden, die nicht nativ in 4K laufen.
Also DX7 bzw. DX8.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es deshalb keine Betrachtung dazu, weil man die Spiele die man nicht auf 4K stellen kann heute praktisch nicht mehr spielt.

Supreme-Commander ging mit einem Trick in 4K.....  *überleg*


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Wie alt sollen denn die Spiele sein?
> Ich meine da musst Du ja fast ins DOS-Zeitalter zurückgehen um Spiele zu finden, die nicht in 4K laufen.



Eben, dachte ich mir auch gerade. I.d.R. unterstützen fast alle Spiele 4k, selbst Klassiker zu XP  Zeiten.
Einige Ausnahmen gibts, das sind dann Spiele, die kein Widescreen können (das Problem besteht dann aber unter FullHD auch).


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



S754 schrieb:


> In der Theorie: Ja
> In der Praxis: Nein, definitiv nicht



In der Theorie kann man zwar das Bild vllt. etwas nachschärfen, aber man kann offensichtlich keine neuen Informationen herzaubern, die nicht mit gerendert wurden  Das ist ja ganz offensichtlich, dass das auch mit viel Rechenleistung nicht geht, wenn die Daten dafür schlichtweg nicht verfügbar sind. Man kann ja auch aus einem 4 Megapixel-Foto kein vollwertiges 16 Megapixel-Foto machen, nicht mal mit einem Großrechner und wochenlang Zeit ^^



S754 schrieb:


> WQHD schaut auf meinem 4k Bildschirm viel schöner aus als FullHD. Ich  würde es ca. mit einem FullHD Bildschirm vergleichen, der 720p  darstellt. Sehr pixelig und unscharf.



Das ist seltsam. Man müsste einen 4K-Monitor doch so einstellen können, dass immer genau ein Quadrat von 2x2 Pixeln einen Spiel-Pixel anzeigt. Dadurch werden die "scheinbaren" Pixel dann natürlich ewtas größer, ist ja klar, aber unscharf dürfte dadurch eigentlich nichts werden... Die Bildqualität sollte im Prinzip genau so sein wie mit einem nativen FullHD-Monitor der gleichen Diagonale. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur eine theoretische Betrachtung, ich hab's selbst nicht ausprobiert... Aber ich wüsste nicht, wo es da zu Problemen kommen sollte.



HisN schrieb:


> Wie alt sollen denn die Spiele sein?
> Ich meine da musst Du ja fast ins DOS-Zeitalter zurückgehen um Spiele zu finden, die nicht nativ in 4K laufen.





S754 schrieb:


> Eben, dachte ich mir auch gerade. I.d.R. unterstützen fast alle Spiele 4k, selbst Klassiker zu XP  Zeiten.



Das deckt sich überhaupt nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen. Selbst halbwegs moderne Spiele (letzte 4 Jahre) haben oft Probleme mit 4K. Man kann es zwar einstellen, aber das Interface skaliert oft nicht richtig bei solchen riesigen Auflösungen, so dass dann die Schaltflächen und Menüs viel zu klein sind. Und das ist dann leider trotzdem unspielbar. Aus XP-Zeiten kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ein einziges Spiel, dessen Interface richtig mit 4K skalieren könnte... Das war damals auch kein Kriterium. Wer hatte 2002 schon 4K?  Damals war selbst FullHD noch eine absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung. Ich hatte zu der Zeit z.B. 1280x1024 Pixel.


----------



## Schleifer (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten.
So unendlich alt sind die Spiele auch nicht. PES 2013, SupCom FA und Crysis 1+3 stehen bei mir mom auf dem Zettel, wobei PES 2013 wohl in absehbarer Zeit durch PES 2016 in Rente gehen wird.
So ohne skaliertes Interface ist ja aber auch blöd... 

Ne ok, danke erstmal.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Supreme Commander 2 biete UHD ohne Probleme nativ an.
http://abload.de/img/supremecommander2_201gissu.jpg

Crysis1 hat kein Problem und alle folgenden natürlich auch nicht.
http://abload.de/img/crysis_2015_08_08_13_6wkut.jpg


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Supreme Commander 2 biete UHD ohne Probleme nativ an.
> http://abload.de/img/supremecommander2_201gissu.jpg
> 
> Crysis1 hat kein Problem und alle folgenden natürlich auch nicht.
> http://abload.de/img/crysis_2015_08_08_13_6wkut.jpg



Ja, Ok. Crysis 1 erschien 2007, da war Windows Vista aktuell. Supreme Commander 2 sogar erst 2010, also zu Windows 7-Zeiten. "Klassiker zu XP-Zeiten" sehe ich da keine


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Auch Forged Alliance bietet mir die UHD-Auflösung nativ an, ohne das ich nacharbeiten musste.

@Brehministrator
Sehe ich auch so, ich gehe halt auf die Anfragen vom TE ein anstatt ein Theorem draus zu machen


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

@Brehministrator: Folgende XP Klassiker kann ich ohne Probleme in 4k Spielen:

-CoD2
-Doom3
-Die Siedler 2
-CS:S
-GTA VC
-GTA 3
-GTA San Andreas
-Star Wars Battlefront2 

Wenns Probleme gibt mit Klassikern wie diesen, liegts meist an Inkompabilität mit dem Betriebssystem oder der fehlenden Widescreen Unterstützung. 4k spielt da definitiv keine Rolle!
Und ich habe bisher noch KEIN Spiel gesehen, welches Probleme mit den Schaltflächen und Menüs hätte. Dieses Problem gibts eher unter Windows am Desktop mit gewissen Programmen.
Anstatt falsche Sachen zu verbreiten solltest du mal konkrete Beispiele aufzählen, die man dann Anhand echter 4k-Nutzer überprüfen kann.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



S754 schrieb:


> Anstatt falsche Sachen zu verbreiten solltest du mal konkrete Beispiele aufzählen, die man dann Anhand echter 4k-Nutzer überprüfen kann.



Immer toll, jemandem die "Verbreitung falscher Sachen" zu unterstellen, nur weil man persönlich anderer Ansicht ist. Oder hast du alle existierenden Spiele getestet?    Man liest nahezu täglich von solchen 4K-Skalierungsproblemen, hier mal ein paar Beispiele für dich (Starcraft 2, LOL, GW2, Defiance, LOTRO):

4k bei 200% kein Spielen mÃ¶glich - Foren - StarCraft II
4k HUD skaliert komplett falsch!
https://forum-de.guildwars2.com/forum/support/support/4K-Aufl-sung-Interface-HUD
Broken interface at 4k resolution 
LOTRO 4k - 2160 p - Interface - UI

Wenn es für deine genannten Spiele problemlos geht, hast du halt Glück gehabt, und hast einen Grund, dich zu freuen  Wenn du dann aber dem TE erzählst, dass es generell so gut wie keine Probleme gibt, ist das sehr unseriös.

Aber nochmal @Topic: Ich würde an Stelle des TE trotzdem den Kauf eines 4K-Monitores in Erwägung ziehen, weil man ja zur Not immer noch (nahezu) ohne Qualitätsverlust in FullHD zocken kann, und das sollte heute inzwischen wirklich so gut wie jedes Spiel unterstützen


----------



## Schleifer (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Was mich momentan vom Kauf noch abhält ist, dass ich mit meinem 24'' IPS FHD Bildschirm bis auf Auflösung und Design zufrieden bin. Sich für 1440p einen neuen Monitor zu holen ist mE sinnfrei, also sollte es schon 4K sein. Auf IPS möchte ich auch nicht verzichten. 4K wiederum frisst bekanntermaßen viel Leistung, sodass viele FPS wohl auf Dauer nicht drin sind (mir fehlt der Ehrgeiz 500€+ für ne GPU auf den Tisch zu legen). Daher wär G-Sync und Free-Sync auch eigentlich Pflicht (man weiß ja nie aus welchem Haus die nächste GPU kommen wird).
Das alles zu einem akzeptablen Preis wär schick. 
Jetzt nen 4K-Bildschirm zu kaufen nur um dann festzustellen, dass ich in Spielen nicht über FHD hinauskomme (die ursprüngliche Frage im Thread) bzw. das Interface winzig ist wär ein Rückschritt und das Geld letztlich wohl nicht wert. Vielleicht kommt 2016 was schickes raus.

Nur bin ich dann jetzt schonmal froh, dass viele Spiele das wohl mitmachen. Wenn sich 4K erst einmal weiter etabliert hat, werden die bestehenden Probleme wohl hoffentlich auch weiter abnehmen.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Ja, da hast du schon Recht. Wahrscheinlich ist es momentan echt am besten, noch etwas zu warten. Gerade auch im Bezug auf G-Sync / FreeSync. Meines Wissens gibt es keine Monitore, die beides haben... Also müsstest du dich festlegen. In 1-2 Jahren sieht man vielleicht schon deutlicher, zu gunsten welcher der beiden Technologien dieser Konkurrenzkampf ausgehen wird 



Schleifer schrieb:


> Wenn sich 4K erst einmal weiter etabliert hat, werden die bestehenden Probleme wohl hoffentlich auch weiter abnehmen.



Das ist definitiv so. Selbst spiele, die heute erscheinen, dürften eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit 4K haben. Das betrifft meist nur etwas ältere Titel. Und da ist leider bei einigen nicht mehr damit zu rechnen, dass das gepatcht wird  Wie wichtig dir diese älteren Titel sind, musst du dann entscheiden. Du kannst ja kurz vor dem Kauf mal für alle deine Lieblingsspiele im Internet recherchieren, wie gut da jeweils die 4K-Unterstützung ist


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Hehe, auf einem 40" UHD (Philips BDM4065UC z.b.) gibt es kein Skalierungs-Problem. Weil nicht skaliert werden muss. Außerdem bietet das VA-Panel im Gegensatz zu IPS (hab ich auch da, kenne also den Unterschied) ein sattes Schwarz und fehlendes Backlight-Bleeding, IPS-Glow und Clowding.
Selbst das winzige Interface von Dragon Age Origins ist durch die Monitor-Größe gut zu lesen.
Einzig X Rebirth ist wirklich fizzelig, da gehören die UI-Designer für geschlachtet.

Dass man auf einem 24" UHD-Monitor allerdings die UI (unskaliert) nicht mehr entziffern kann ... da ist dann der Käufer von einem 24"-Monitor irgendwie doch ein bisschen selbst schuld. Schiebt es da nicht nur auf die Entwickler.

Ich hab noch schnell SupCom 1 getestet. Nativ UHD anwählbar.
http://abload.de/img/supremecommander_2015qusl7.jpg


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Hehe, auf einem 40" UHD (Philips BDM4065UC z.b.) gibt es kein Skalierungs-Problem. Weil nicht skaliert werden muss.



Da hast du natürlich Recht, so kann man das auch lösen  Wobei man bei so riesigen Monitoren meistens nicht mehr direkt davor sitzen will, weil man sonst gar nicht die komplette Bildfläche sieht, ohne den Kopf zu bewegen.

Ich verstehe den DPI-Wahn ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig... Es gibt inzwischen eine ganze Reihe von 13-Zoll-Netbooks mit 4K-Auflösung  Wenn dort dann das UI nicht skaliert, dann war's das


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Da haben die UI-Designer auf jeden Fall noch Nachholbedarf.
Gibt ja vernünftige Lösungen.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Dass man auf einem 24" UHD-Monitor allerdings die UI (unskaliert) nicht mehr entziffern kann ... da ist dann der Käufer von einem 24"-Monitor irgendwie doch ein bisschen selbst schuld. Schiebt es da nicht nur auf die Entwickler.


Ich kann alles ohne Skalierung perfekt entziffern, weil es so scharf ist.


----------



## Schleifer (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

40'' auf dem Schreibtisch stell ich mir ein wenig wie Tennis gucken in Wimbledon vor: Der Kopf wandert mit dem Mauszeiger immer von links nach rechts und wieder zurück.
Der DPI-Gewinn ggü. FHD dürfte sich bei einem Wechsel auf 40'' auch arg in Grenzen halten, oder?


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Hängst Du 40cm mit der Nase vom Monitor, wird Dir das wahrscheinlich so vorkommen.
Hast Du keine Fehlsichtigkeit und sitzt 80cm weit weg, gibts da auch kein Problem. Anstatt mit den Ellenbogen auf der Schreibtischkante zu klemmen und Dich in den Monitor hineinzulehnen wird dann halt mehr ergonomisch richtig gesessen. Unterarme auf dem Schreibtisch abgelegt, Ellenbogen frei, leicht zurückgelehnt und vom Stuhl gehalten (dafür haben die diesen Druck-Einsteller unter Deinem Arsch^^)

Und warum muss denn immer "überall" ein Gewinn rausspringen? 
Du hast mehr Fläche
Du hast mehr Auflösung
Reicht das nicht erst mal?

Die PPIs liegen etwa bei 100 (DAS ist übrigens der Grund, warum man nicht skalieren muss). D.h. wenn Du von einem 30" 2560x1600 umsteigst, oder von einem 21:9 UW 34" 3440x1440, dann bleibt alles beim alten. Wie sehen denn die PPIs bei FHD aus z.b auf 29" ... muss doch relativ grausam sein


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Der DPI-Gewinn ggü. FHD dürfte sich bei einem Wechsel auf 40'' auch arg in Grenzen halten, oder?



FullHD @ 24": 91 PPI
UHD @ 40": 110 PPI

Im Klartext: Wenn du direkt davor sitzt (was aber unwahrscheinlich bei 40" ist) merkst du einen Unterschied, ansonsten eher nicht.

Ich habe UHD@24" und die Schrift ist einfach Wahnsinnig, fast wie gedruckt und überhaupt nicht ausgefranst (183 PPI)


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Und wie weit musst Du die Font-Skalierung in Windows aufdrehen, damit sie lesbar bleibt?
Und wie spielt sich Dragon-Age: Origins auf 24" in UHD? Von der Lesbarkeit?

Sobald Du die nutzen musst, geht Dir ja viel "Fläche" verloren.
Nimmt man z.b. Cubase. 
Da funktioniert die Font-Skalierung folgendermaßen:
Das Programm rechnet sein Fenster in FHD und pustet es dann auf UHD auf. 
Die Folge davon: Man sieht im Fenster EXAKT genau so viel wie unter FHD. Wozu dann einen UHD-Monitor. 
Das ist das eigentliche Problem mit der Font-Skalierung, wenn man davon absieht, das es Programme (wie z.b. Fraps) gibt, die gar nicht damit klar kommen wenn irgendwo was skaliert werden muss. Noch nie gesehen?
Bild: fraps_skalierto4itq.jpg - abload.de
Bild: fraps_unskaliert71i01.jpg - abload.de

Dann ist es zwar schön wenn man viele PPIs hat, aber ich hatte kein Bock diese Nachteile mitzunehmen.
Das war mit der Hauptgrund für den 40".


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Und wie weit musst Du die Font-Skalierung in Windows aufdrehen, damit sie lesbar bleibt?


Ich habe gar keine Skalierung an. 100%, ganz normal halt.



HisN schrieb:


> Und wie spielt sich Dragon-Age: Origins auf 24" in UHD? Von der Lesbarkeit?


Ich habe das Spiel nicht, das ist nicht mein Genre.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Echt jetzt?
Gute Augen der Mann


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Naja so gute Augen hab ich (leider) nicht mehr^^
Aber ich sitze 20-30cm vorm Bildschirm.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Da würden sich 40" dann sicher nicht mehr so gut machen^^


----------



## Brehministrator (20. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Gute Augen der Mann



Genau das dachte ich mir beim Betrachten des Screenshots auch  Bis auf 20-30cm komme ich an meinen Bildschirm bei meiner Schreibtisch-Ergonomie gar nicht heran, selbst wenn ich wollte... Da würde ich dann lieber meine gewohnte Sitzposition behalten, und die Skalierung benutzen.

@S754: Das erklärt jetzt auch, wieso du in Spielen nie Probleme mit Skalierung hast, weil du dem Screenshot nach auf diese winzigen Interfaces stehst, die die anderen oft als Bug melden


----------



## Schleifer (22. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



HisN schrieb:


> Und warum muss denn immer "überall" ein Gewinn rausspringen?
> Du hast mehr Fläche
> Du hast mehr Auflösung
> Reicht das nicht erst mal?



Na ja, letztlich ist für mich ein deutlich schärferes Bild das Kaufargument. Klar, wenn ich mehr Fläche haben will sind 40'' sicher sinnvoll. Für ein scharfes Bild aber eher abträglich. 40'' auf meinem Schreibtisch wäre wie im Kino erste Reihe (nur dass ich den Kopf grade lassen kann).

Hab aber grad entdeckt, dass meine GPU einen DP-Anschluss hat. 
Dachte immer ich hätte nur DVI-D und hatte mal gelesen, dass das nie und nimmer für 4K ausreicht. Das stellt die 4K-Überlegung natürlich auf eine ganz neue Grundlage....
Jetzt könnte die GTX660 erst einmal als Zwischenlösung dienen. Aus "gar nicht möglich" wird nun "schlecht, aber machbar"^^


----------



## HisN (22. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Naja, also wenn ich mich von meinem 40" UHD an meine FHD-Monitore setze, dann ist das Schärfe-Empfinden schon deutlich verschieden. 
Ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum mein 3xFHD-VS-Set praktisch kaum noch Beachtung findet ... es ist grobpixelig und unscharf gegenüber dem 40" UHD Display


----------



## SlapJack (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Na ja, letztlich ist für mich ein deutlich schärferes Bild das Kaufargument. Klar, wenn ich mehr Fläche haben will sind 40'' sicher sinnvoll. Für ein scharfes Bild aber eher abträglich. 40'' auf meinem Schreibtisch wäre wie im Kino erste Reihe (nur dass ich den Kopf grade lassen kann).
> 
> Hab aber grad entdeckt, dass meine GPU einen DP-Anschluss hat.
> Dachte immer ich hätte nur DVI-D und hatte mal gelesen, dass das nie und nimmer für 4K ausreicht. Das stellt die 4K-Überlegung natürlich auf eine ganz neue Grundlage....
> Jetzt könnte die GTX660 erst einmal als Zwischenlösung dienen. Aus "gar nicht möglich" wird nun "schlecht, aber machbar"^^



Also ich bin ebenfalls vor Kurzem auf 4k Umgestiegen und ich bereue es kein Stück. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich mir im gegenzug auch eine neue GPU Angeschafft habe, die ordentlich Leistung für 4k Mitbringt. Als Monitor habe ich mir den ACER XBH280HK (28" 4k G-Sync) Monitor ausgesucht, da er von er P/L sehr gut ist und G-Syn bietet. Das Bild ist Ebenfalls absolut super. Der Monitor ist zwar für G-Sync Prädestiniert, er kann aber ohne Free/G-Sync betrieben werden, wodurch du dir auch die Option AMD freihalten kannst. (Bisher gings auch ohne irgendwelche Sync-Techniken etc.) 

28" Finde ich eine Super Größe. Hatte ebenfalls einen 24" vorher und finde 28" sehr angenehm da es für mich genau die Richtige Größe auf dem Schreibtisch mit nem schönen Bild ist. 
Ich denke, zumindest bei den neueren Spielen wird aber deine 660 kaum Chancen haben auf 4k (Witcher 3, bf4, bf hardlien, ggf. sogar heroes of the Storm). Denn was die Games an Leistung ziehen ist schon krass.

Probleme bei 4k:

Anfangs muss man sich schon etwas umgewöhnen. Z.b. ist die Skalierungssache bei Windows 7 und Windows 8(.1) noch so n ding was sehr komisch aussieht. Gottseidank ist Windows 10 hier wesentlich besser. Außerdem hat man meist im Browser links und rechts n haufen Platz und der Text steht nur in der Mitte. Aber da hilft dann auch die browserskalierung etwas. 

In games hatte ich bisher zumindest noch keine Probleme mit dem Hud, wobei ich auch noch nicht sehr viele Games Ausprobiert habe. Witcher 3, BF4, Far Cry 4, Heros of the Storm, Diablo 3, GTA 5 und Ano 2070 sehen aber auf jedenfall ganz Normal aus.

Solltest du im moment eher die älterne Spiele spielen, die du vorher bereits aufgezählt hast, sollte es Grundsätzöich auch mit deiner 660er Machbar sein. Ich denke ein Upgrade solltest du bei dem GPU Preisrahmen dann vllt erst mit der nächsten Grafikkartengeneration angehen. Da soll auch die Leistung im 4k bereich besser werden. 

Generell kann ich es dir aber nur empfehlen den Umstieg zu wagen. Ich bereue es auf jedenfall kein Bisschen und genieße es täglich.

Edit:


HisN schrieb:


> Und wie weit musst Du die Font-Skalierung in Windows aufdrehen, damit sie lesbar bleibt?
> Und wie spielt sich Dragon-Age: Origins auf 24" in UHD? Von der Lesbarkeit?
> Sobald Du die nutzen musst, geht Dir ja viel "Fläche" verloren.



Selbst wenn die Fläche nacher die Gleiche ist wie bei Full HD bleibt nichts desto trotz die höhere Auflösung für das Witchtige. Nämlich das Spiel. Das Ziel ist es ja nicht unbedingt mehr zu sehen, sondern ein hoch Aufgelöstes und damit schärferes Bild zu kriegen.


----------



## SlapJack (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Sry doppelpost


----------



## HisN (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



SlapJack schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Fläche nacher die Gleiche ist wie bei Full HD bleibt nichts desto trotz die höhere Auflösung für das Witchtige. Nämlich das Spiel. Das Ziel ist es ja nicht unbedingt mehr zu sehen, sondern ein hoch Aufgelöstes und damit schärferes Bild zu kriegen.



Wenn Du 4x mehr Pixel hast, dann werden die Bedienelemente auch 4x kleiner.
Wenn Du also die Auflösung hochdrehst aber die Fläche die gleiche bleibt, werden alle Elemente 4x kleiner und damit schwerer zu lesen.
Nur deshalb spreche ich z.b. Dragon-Age Origins an.

Schaut euch das hier mal nicht im Vollbild an, sondern so wie der Browser euch das ganze auf eure Auflösung skaliert anzeigt, und sagt mir ob ihr den Requester noch lesen könnte (damit sind FHD-User gemeint).



http://abload.de/img/daorigins_2015_01_17_qweh6.jpg
http://abload.de/img/daorigins_2014_11_28_tmumt.jpg
http://abload.de/img/daorigins_2014_11_28_6ku0w.jpg

Ein hoch auf die Auflösung, wenn die Fläche nicht mitgeht.
Eventuell versteht man jetzt auf was ich hinaus will.


----------



## BenRo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Bis auf das Wort Charaktererstellung (und die Messwerte links oben) ist da für mich im letzten Bild nichts lesbar. FullHD, 24", 85cm Abstand vom Bildschirm.
Ich lese hier interessiert mit, weil ich mir auch überlegt habe zu einer höheren Auflösung zu wechseln (siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/400350-erfahrungen-zu-dell-p2416d.html ).
Hmmm… Damit fällt 4K für mich flach, aber WQHD wäre immer noch ne Option.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Bei 85cm Sitzabstand ist WQHD mit 27" ziemlich perfekt.
Für "4K" müsstest du näher ran oder nen grösseren Monitor nehmen.


----------



## HisN (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



BenRo schrieb:


> Bis auf das Wort Charaktererstellung (und die Messwerte links oben) ist da für mich im letzten Bild nichts lesbar. FullHD, 24", 85cm Abstand vom Bildschirm.



Vielen Dank. Du verstehst also auf was ich hinaus will, und warum ich den 40" UHD-Monitor propagandiere. Da ist es nämlich (Aufgrund der großen Fläche) wieder lesbar aus 85cm Abstand.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Aber auch saugross 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Indeed


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Propagieren ist gut, du preist das Teil offensiver an als ein Crack-Dealer seine Ware


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Ach solche Einwände flimmert der Monitor von alleine weg.


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Hehe, naja ich kanns ja verstehen, man preist immer gerne etwas an das man selber besitzt und mit dem man zufrieden ist.
Der Euphemismus ist fest in unserem Denken verankert.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Naja für mich ist eigentlich jeder Monitor nur zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit gedacht, bis es endlich einen Monitor gibt wie ich in mir vorstelle.


----------



## enta (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Kann es sein, dass der Monitor wie du ihn dir vorstellst eine Graka braucht wie sie erst noch erfunden werden muss?
Mein Monitor wie ich ihn mir vorstelle kommt nächsten Monat raus


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Nö nicht wirklich, aber ein guter Schritt in die Richtung sind der BenQ XR3501 und der Acer Z35.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Du wilst also einen 2560x1080 Ultrawide gekrümmt mit 144hz?
Kann ich verstehn, wenn ich ernshaft fps oder so zocken würde, wäre das wohl auch meine erste Wahl.
Aber ich hab lieber ne höhere Auflösung und etwas weniger hz.

Der acer x34 ist keine Option für dich?


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Nö, aber VA mit 144Hz und da gibt es bis jetzt nur das Panel was die da verbauen.
Der X34 hat IPS und IPS will ich nicht.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Ach ich weis nich, 79ppi is echt nich so geil.
Hab glaube noch kein VA ausprobieren können, aber wenn ich das richtige verstehe, hats nen super Kontrast und wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr BLB.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Hätte noch keinen VA mit BLB und ich hatte schon 6 Stück da.
Und ja, schwarz ist schwarz.
Und nicht so ne dunkelgraue Milchsuppe wie bei IPS und TN. 
Da könnte ich auch mit 21:9 und der geringeren Auflösung Leben.
Nur ohne Test, kann man da noch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Ja ich bin auch kein Fan von schlechtem Schwarz, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die letzte Generation Plasma TV von Panasonic geholt, 
man kann im stockdunklen Wohnzimmer fast nicht den Unterschied zwischen an und aus sehen.
Aber beim zocken stört es mich nicht und am pc schaue ich keine Filme.

Von daher komme ich gut mit IPS zurecht, wobei das BLB bei meinem mx299 recht extrem auffällt, hoffe der Acer macht das besser.
Auf jeden Fall finde ich IPS um Welten besser als TN, allein was die Farben angeht, dagegen sieht TN aus als würde 1cm dick staub auf dem Display liegen 

Aber nen 4K 16:9 holen und diesen als 21:9 nutzen mit der Option wieder auf das Standardformat zurückgehen zu können ist schon nicht doof,
da hält man sich alles offen.


----------



## HisN (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*



enta schrieb:


> Aber nen 4K 16:9 holen und diesen als 21:9 nutzen mit der Option wieder auf das Standardformat zurückgehen zu können ist schon nicht doof,
> da hält man sich alles offen.



Ahhhh 



enta schrieb:


> Propagieren ist gut, du preist das Teil offensiver an als ein Crack-Dealer seine Ware




Bin davon überzeugt 
Besser als etwas anzupreisen, das ich noch nie selbst in der Hand hatte


----------



## enta (25. August 2015)

*AW: Einsatzmöglichkeiten 4K-Monitor*

Ist auch völlig legitim HisN


----------

